# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  smart clip للبيع

## unlock-instant

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي بوكس مستعمل للبيع من نوع سمارت كليب +ب كي ديالو 
ثمن 1500dh
ارقام الهواتف في التوقيع

----------

